

Making CSS a lot more useful for many layouts - sayrer
http://xulplanet.com/ndeakin/xul/specs/flexbox.html
A lot of the CSS layouts you see around the Web are gross hacks, break on edge cases, and are indeed difficult to get right.<p>This is what's needed to fix it.
======
josefresco
Hopefully we'll all get this CSS vs. Table debate stuff out of our systems
today and tomorrow we can all move on with our lives.

------
sayrer
A lot of the CSS layouts you see around the Web are gross hacks, break on edge
cases, and are indeed difficult to get right.

This is what's needed to fix it.

------
Raphael
How can there be a whole write-up on layout with no pictures?

------
braindead_in
will with blend with IE6?

